

Because You’re Worthless: The Dark Side Of Indie PR - rpenm
http://www.puppygames.net/blog/?p=1574

======
kor_
As a software developer, it was very sad to read :( I have to consider giving
more $$$ to the devs with my humble bundle purchases.

